# someone explain why the 76ers..



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

they picked up john salmons in the draft what a bum!!!
they traded claxton so they need a backup pg..
Frankie williams or Dickau -- they even had a chance at welsch who wold have been perfect with an undersized 2.
or why they didnt take Grizzard, woods, or rush..
they always saythey need athleticism and scoring.. and that is all 3 of them..
mckie snow and harping combined dont have a 35 inch vertical
oh well i dont understand them at all..


----------



## ViNSaNiTy1127 (Jul 23, 2002)

it's because they have the WORST GM IN THE L!!!!!

BILLY KING?!?!? cmon man, you forgot to DRAFT QYNTEL WOODS during the draft..did you just read past the name when you were reading who was left on the board?!?! then he TRADES MUTOMBO for some SOFT-A$$ SF and a TALL WHITE CENTER?! GOODNESS GRACIOUS!!!! i would be a better MG than that man!!!!!!!!!!

but yea anyway..that's why the 76ers are messed up


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViNSaNiTy1127</b>!
> it's because they have the WORST GM IN THE L!!!!!
> 
> BILLY KING?!?!? cmon man, you forgot to DRAFT QYNTEL WOODS during the draft..did you just read past the name when you were reading who was left on the board?!?! then he TRADES MUTOMBO for some SOFT-A$$ SF and a TALL WHITE CENTER?! GOODNESS GRACIOUS!!!! i would be a better MG than that man!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Yeah...I think that the Mutombo trade wasn't too smart on the part of the sixers...true Mutombo only has 3 or 4 years left...but come on man! I can see they would want to bolster their offense, but giving up the bulk of their defense to get Keith Van Horn's offense...? I dunno maybe I'm wrong, but I think the Nets got a good deal.


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

i think the Mutombo trade was good. Mutombo is only gonna get worse. T-Mac plays well above what he is payed, and I think Keith Van Horn can turn it around in Philly. We'll see, but I think it will be good for the 76ers.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

*hrmm*

i think the nets got jacked in that trade.. 
my criteria to determine if a trade is good:
1. how good the player is
2. potential (how good the player will be)
3. how much you can get in return for the player

#3 doesnt really come into play right now cuz i dont think either team is looking to trade the players they got... 

so lets look at how good the players are

macullochs avgs from last year were:
9.7 ppg
6.1 rpg
1.3 apg 
.4 spg 
1.4 bpg
53% fg
67% ft
24.2 mpg

mutombos avgs from last year were: 
11.5 ppg
10.8 rpg
1.0 apg
.3 spg
2.4 bpg
50% fg
76% ft 
36.3 mpg

lets say that macculloch comes into philly, and takes over the 5 and gets the same minutes mutombo got last year.. so his hypothetical stats for playing 36.3 mpg, not factoring in any improvement at all would be:
14.5 ppg - 3.0 ppg more then mutombo
9.2 rpg - 1.6 rpg less then mutombo
2.0 apg - 1.0 apg more then mutombo
0.6 spg - .24 spg more then mutombo
2.2 bpg - .18 bpg less then mutombo

so that shows that stat-wise they are not too different.. in fact id pretty much give it a tie.. but mutombo is a better defender no matter what the stats say, he controls the defensive paint when hes on the floor.. so ill give the edge to mutombo..

but if you look at potential, mutombo is already 36 yrs old.. he has another 2-3 years left in him, max... and even next season he will be worse then he was this year, probably putting up numbers of 10/10/2.. macculloch is still getting better, and will probably get numbers of around 13-14 ppg, 8-9 rpg, 2 bpg.. which is just as good as what mutumbo will be getting next year..
so i think the sixers are getting the better deal for the future, but the.. wait a second..thats right..the sixers also got keith vanhorne..:no: .. i have no idea how mutombo for macculoch is a good trade for the nets, but the nets still throw in van horne? why? probably to get rid of cap space to: a) resign/match any offers given to kidd b)sign a good fa next year, or maybe even sign one of the fas left over this year.. vanhorne may not be a great sf, but hes a hell of a lot better then buckner or harpring, youd think the nets could get something extra in return for him..

trade rating:
philly: A+ - great trade.. they get help now with van horne, solidifying their starting 5, and get a good, soon to be great player in macculloch.. imo this is one of the best possible moves for the sixers.. they needed a shooting sf, and they got a shooting sf.. they gave up a big man with great defense and limited offense and got a big man with good defense and lets just call it not as limited offensive capabilities.. with this trade philly enhances its chance of making the playoffs, but you never know.. theyll probably be somewhere around 7-10..

sixers: C+ - cant give them anything higher then this until they prove it was a good trade.... it opens up space for jefferson to start at the 3, which is something i think will help them, but who is going to score?!??!?! NO ONE! my prediction is that the nets will be good, but no where near first in the east..somewhere in the 4-7 spot in the east is more like it...


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Mt. Maculloch better than Mt. Mutombo????:laugh:


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*That was a horrible comparison...*

Theres was a reason Maccullogh didnt get good minutes at NJ. And that was he woulda put up the same stats. Mac will never be betetr than Deke. It was a no brainfer dor the Nets. They a great defensive center to replace to soft players with no agression. They clear cap space and get to make Jefferson a starter. Their lineup is scary this year:

C- Mutumbo
PF- K-Mart (will emerge with R-Jeff as the best 3-4 punch)
SF- R. Jefferson (Experts have him coming close to 20 ppg)
SG- Kittles
PG-Kidd

One of if not the best defensive teams in the league.


----------



## Hawkeye Pierce (Jul 15, 2002)

ok maculluch is good and all but heres the problem like i said in another thread, maculluch is a decent scoreer, and better then mutombo in that respect, but there was a reason mutombo fit in so well on the sixers, he didnt command the ball and he is a GREAT rebounder, maculluch is....wel not, and now you put iverson and van horn on the floor, neither shoots over 45%! WHO is gonna rebound all those missed shots??? derrick coleman and tood maculluch are not exactly a fierce rebounding tandem. 

and the thing is this trade wouldnt help new jersey that much except it gets rid of van horn, and that is very good, because now jefferson can start and i definitely expect him to average the same ppg as van horn did last year and probably mroe, and hes a much better defender, and passer, while van horn is a slightly better rebounder. so although mutombo will help the nets a little, getting rid of van horn and letting jefferson start will be even better.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hawkeye Pierce</b>!
> ok maculluch is good and all but heres the problem like i said in another thread, maculluch is a decent scoreer, and better then mutombo in that respect, but there was a reason mutombo fit in so well on the sixers, he didnt command the ball and he is a GREAT rebounder, maculluch is....wel not, and now you put iverson and van horn on the floor, neither shoots over 45%! WHO is gonna rebound all those missed shots??? derrick coleman and tood maculluch are not exactly a fierce rebounding tandem.


Exactly. Iverson does not have very high FG%, although, in his defense, since he was really the only scoring threat on the sixers he had to take a lot of shots that he shouldn't have had to take. Nevertheless, Iverson needs those offensive rebounds. Mutombo did that. Also, since the sixers didn't have much offense besides Iverson (they had the 4th lowest PPG average this season at 91.0), they had to make it up defensively (they allowed the second fewest points in the NBA at 89.4). The sixer management was smart to try to improve their offense, but in doing that, they gave up their 4 time DPOY center. Keith Van Horn and Todd MacColluch are not going to solve the Sixers' offensive problems, and they've shot their defense in the foot. I just don't see the Sixers getting better by giving up Mutombo without acquiring some serious offensive threats.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Do you guys understand that Mutombo "DID" command to get so many touches per game? So when Iverson, Snow, or anyone else passed the ball into the post, Mutombo with hands that seemed like they were put on backwards batted the ball away. When he caught it, he crouched all the way down allowing the defender to get a better position.

Let's face it, if the Sixers kept Deke they would've been at the bottom of the pile of playoff teams. They traded him, and now they're at the top.

McCulloch has soft hands, and is way better passing out of the post than Mutombo, so that means we'll be able to move the ball around alot easier. With Van Horn included in the deal, it makes me not even doubt once that the Sixers won this deal.

In New Jersey, KVH was expected to step up and be the lead scorer, in Philly he'll be the key second scorer the team always needed. And they have a more athletic center..

Now the Nets have no number one scorer, a decaying 75 year old center, and pretty much nothing else. I hope they don't think Mutombo will be enough to keep Kidd after his contract runs up. When he said he wanted someone to play with, he meant someone good.. not Mutombo.

-Tim


----------

